# (((( Friday Pics ))))



## cubera (Mar 9, 2005)

You think these are enough lights for an intersection?








Sent from my iPhone 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## CulturedHick (Jun 11, 2011)

My daughters Basset, LuLuBelle









My great uncle and his latest project


----------



## Reynolds4 (Jan 18, 2010)

*4th of July Weekend*

Fished Wednesday and Thursday last week with the family before all the craziness took place.

Caney Creek
Oldest son finally broke his bad spell with a little sandie, wife photo bombing him
Fishing is too much work for the youngest
Oldest with his first topwater trout
Spent Independence Day at my parents house and the boys pulled a couple nice yellows out of the river on rod and reel with my dad.
Oldest with his 9# 
Youngest with his 6#


----------



## Mont (Nov 17, 1998)

I am moving away from running my bike at the track and closed the deal on a turbo Lightning yesterday. It's got a strong history and the guy I bought it from turns a wrench professionally. It ran 151 MPH at Ellington on a standing half mile which is faster than my bike. In the standing mile, it's a 190+ MPH truck, but I have no intention of running it that fast. It's a full on racer, 6 point roll cage, lowered, all racing parts on the chassis including the rear end, and capable of 30PSI of boost. When I started running bikes several years ago, my goal was 150. I turned a 148.7 on it in May at Ellington and figured that's close enough. This ride should do nicely and it's a sleeper until you really get close to it and check it out. It's roughly 1000 RWP, although it can push 1200 if you want to really stretch it out.


----------



## POC Fishin' Gal (Nov 20, 2009)

*A park in Ireland*

Beautiful waterfall


----------



## rubberducky (Mar 19, 2010)

My wife and I went fishing last Sunday in the kayaks. It was her first time fishing out of a kayak she was able to get some slime on it also!
Then a water spout and storms ran us off the water!




























Last Thursday I did a little surf fishing with my buddy. He left for Cuba for 9 months on Monday. 
We were able to catch a few bull reds before the Mosquitos ran us off.










James

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## fISHBUD (Oct 16, 2005)

Dinner last night! Boiled crabs and grilled shrimp!


----------



## pg542 (Oct 9, 2006)

The 4th at Carta Valley deer camp


----------



## Big Willy (Jun 20, 2007)

A few atypicals from my last bay trip to Lavaca Bay. Wife caught the Pompano and I caught the baby Ling.


----------



## netboy (Dec 12, 2006)

4 year old granddaughter with a trout she caught on a fly rod in Arkansas










Me with a rainbow.


----------



## cubera (Mar 9, 2005)

Mont said:


> I am moving away from running my bike at the track and closed the deal on a turbo Lightning yesterday. It's got a strong history and the guy I bought it from turns a wrench professionally. It ran 151 MPH at Ellington on a standing half mile which is faster than my bike. In the standing mile, it's a 190+ MPH truck, but I have no intention of running it that fast. It's a full on racer, 6 point roll cage, lowered, all racing parts on the chassis including the rear end, and capable of 30PSI of boost. When I started running bikes several years ago, my goal was 150. I turned a 148.7 on it in May at Ellington and figured that's close enough. This ride should do nicely and it's a sleeper until you really get close to it and check it out. It's roughly 1000 RWP, although it can push 1200 if you want to really stretch it out.


Good move Mont, 4 wheels are better (and safer) than 2.


----------



## a couple more (Mar 19, 2009)

The new addition
Brazoria county bucks
The herd


----------



## Profish00 (May 21, 2004)

East Texas


----------



## Rubberback (Sep 9, 2008)

Bath time for the Bob's


----------



## Teamgafftop2 (Nov 27, 2010)

*Recent kid pics*

Great niece in the pool
Matt was a Jr. Groomsmen in a wedding
One of the POC fireworks...it was a great show!
Granddaughter in the pool
Granddaughter at church


----------



## DCAVA (Aug 5, 2013)

-My grandson Diego jammin' on the 4th of July ready to fire off some excalibers.

-Got a Kenwood jam installed on my boat Tuesday ready to rock on the water this weekend.......

:cheers:


----------



## redspeck (Jul 3, 2012)

*Fiday*

Friday Pics


----------



## teamgafftop1 (Aug 30, 2010)

I really like some nice, thick, marinated, grilled to perfection lamb chops! Nothing like meat with a handle.


----------



## captMATT (Jun 3, 2005)

Fresh from Maui... Can't wait too go back.










A couple turtles....


































Local dishes...


















Some babes...


















And a forever suvenier.... Had this appointment set almost 2 1/2 years ago. Not your typical tattoo.


----------



## MEGABITE (May 21, 2004)

Lots of bait in the water that day
Danged whippersnappers! 
Don't like it? Hit the pasture
Go, Shadman, go!
haha! Uh, ok
Cool! A bonus town!


----------



## Mont (Nov 17, 1998)

cubera said:


> Good move Mont, 4 wheels are better (and safer) than 2.


You can add much heavier to it. My M2 project got kicked into high gear after I pulled it on the trailer once. I had loaded and pulled a lot of bikes over the years, but 4700 pounds plus a trailer is a lot different. 
The M2 is going to Herrin tomorrow for him to fabricate a hauler body. My 'busa is 460 pounds, and ran 150 MPH on 170 HP. This one is close to 5000 pounds, and takes 5-6 times the HP to go the same speed. The bike was running fast enough I couldn't squeeze it tight enough to be comfortable anymore and I have been looking since May to find the Lightning. It's got more room than my Dodge, it's automatic, and power steering. I just need to get some seat time in it and load it a few more times and should have it figured out by the October mile event in Beeville. It should be a lot of fun.


----------



## Captain Dave (Jul 19, 2006)

*Friday Eats*

Specks with a Charlie Brown Sauce

Hanger Steak n Roasted Pep Corn Relish n Sweet Potatoes

Chicken Cheese Patties

Spagetts n Balls

Crusted Butt n Summer Squash

Jambalaya

Bouillabaisse n Rouille


----------



## BigNate523 (May 19, 2010)

Mont said:


> I am moving away from running my bike at the track and closed the deal on a turbo Lightning yesterday. It's got a strong history and the guy I bought it from turns a wrench professionally. It ran 151 MPH at Ellington on a standing half mile which is faster than my bike. In the standing mile, it's a 190+ MPH truck, but I have no intention of running it that fast. It's a full on racer, 6 point roll cage, lowered, all racing parts on the chassis including the rear end, and capable of 30PSI of boost. When I started running bikes several years ago, my goal was 150. I turned a 148.7 on it in May at Ellington and figured that's close enough. This ride should do nicely and it's a sleeper until you really get close to it and check it out. It's roughly 1000 RWP, although it can push 1200 if you want to really stretch it out.


man i bet that beast sounds wicked!!!!


----------



## Mont (Nov 17, 1998)

These are from the last 1/2 mile event


----------



## DCAVA (Aug 5, 2013)

Mont said:


> These are from the last 1/2 mile event


Bad arse Lightning Mont!!

Truck's got some cohones boy!!!


----------



## saltwatersensations (Aug 30, 2004)

A few recents. 

First two my littlest baby girls. 

Fishing 

Paiges biggest trout to date 24"

Buddy fight a 5+ foot bullshark for an hour on 12lb test. Landed.


----------



## saltwatersensations (Aug 30, 2004)

Paiges smallest trout.


Some adirondak chairs I just made.

My newest baby girl dreaming something good.


----------



## dabossgonzo (Mar 5, 2010)

*Sunday*

last sunday.... what a day with my sons my step son and my wife... life don't get much better.


----------



## RedXCross (Aug 7, 2005)

Man, Nice truck Mont! I sure would like to go to the corner store with all them Smawt azzes(standing around) one night to pick up a six pack in that thing. LMAO



Mont said:


> These are from the last 1/2 mile event


----------



## Joejoe070 (May 9, 2013)

Cool sunrise pic from Last weekend on west matagorda









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bobbyoshay (Nov 29, 2008)

Another setup complete for the Pecan Classic. This week kicks my tail every year.


----------



## craig ellington (Aug 15, 2006)

*Kings Point Mariner*

This is My son 2018 USMMA Plebe Candidate Josh Ellington. One of the few pictures we have of him from Indoc. He's been up at KP since July 2.


----------



## Dick Hanks (Aug 16, 2007)

Mont said:


> I am moving away from running my bike at the track and closed the deal on a turbo Lightning yesterday. It's got a strong history and the guy I bought it from turns a wrench professionally. It ran 151 MPH at Ellington on a standing half mile which is faster than my bike. In the standing mile, it's a 190+ MPH truck, but I have no intention of running it that fast. It's a full on racer, 6 point roll cage, lowered, all racing parts on the chassis including the rear end, and capable of 30PSI of boost. When I started running bikes several years ago, my goal was 150. I turned a 148.7 on it in May at Ellington and figured that's close enough. This ride should do nicely and it's a sleeper until you really get close to it and check it out. It's roughly 1000 RWP, although it can push 1200 if you want to really stretch it out.


I think that there is an avatar change coming.

Nice truck!


----------



## willt (Jan 3, 2009)

*Friday Picts*

1) The "Wife's" new ride.

2) Catfish Acadian @ Court St CafÃ© ,Port Allen, LA.

3) July 4th with my sweet daughter at Wentzel's Oyster Bar, Mobile AL.


----------



## wisslbritches (May 27, 2004)

*Stephen F. Austin State Park*

We spent the week of July 4th at SFA SP. The Friends of Stephen F. Austin State Park hosted a free Independence Day Family Forest picnic for park visitors.


----------



## tentcotter (Oct 23, 2009)

Find the cow, find the dog, deer fishing, yeti's for sale


----------



## surf_ox (Jul 8, 2008)

Worked out Capt Billy's app going between DC and Baltimore. Trip took 21 min thanks to amtrak.










Sent while typing one handed.


----------



## ROBOWADER (May 22, 2004)

*4th of July down on SPI*

Took my daughter wade fishing for the first time.


----------



## dabossgonzo (Mar 5, 2010)

*stick*



ROBOWADER said:


> Took my daughter wade fishing for the first time.


Iwould be looking for a big stick and keep it real handy!

way to go dad


----------



## Rack Ranch (May 25, 2004)

I didn't know yall had built a new barn, looks nice. We stopped going years ago because of the Friday check in time. Good luck , I hope your numbers are good. I did Chiropractic rounds on cattle yesterday and all the barns I went to but one were coming.


bobbyoshay said:


> Another setup complete for the Pecan Classic. This week kicks my tail every year.


----------



## tbre (Aug 1, 2013)

My new ride.


----------



## tightlinez (Jan 20, 2014)

*Love at first cast*


----------



## Nwilkins (Jan 18, 2009)

Ty carries a lucky rabbits foot in his golf bag, he shot the rabbit at the ranch, my teaching center at Sienna, Amber won an AJGA event in La. with 66 in final round, her new bag,  cool trophy to carry around


----------



## Nwilkins (Jan 18, 2009)

Gigged a few over the 4th, pressure wash cleaning, stuffed for supper


----------



## Ted Gentry (Jun 8, 2004)

craig ellington said:


> This is My son 2018 USMMA Plebe Candidate Josh Ellington. One of the few pictures we have of him from Indoc. He's been up at KP since July 2.


You have reason to be proud of him.:flag:


----------



## blaze 'em (Jun 4, 2012)

Last Friday!!!










This Friday... Not a personal best but pretty stanky.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Ted Gentry (Jun 8, 2004)

blaze 'em said:


> Last Friday!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Fish looks good, H2S, not so much!


----------



## RonE (Apr 10, 2006)

Wendy the duck dog.


----------



## Slip (Jul 25, 2006)

Saw this yesterday.


----------



## Bottom Finder (Dec 4, 2006)

craig ellington said:


> This is My son 2018 USMMA Plebe Candidate Josh Ellington. One of the few pictures we have of him from Indoc. He's been up at KP since July 2.


Congratulations, that is a tremendous honor!


----------



## capt. david (Dec 29, 2004)

Craig that pic of your son makes me feel really old! I wish him the best.


----------



## donaken (Nov 25, 2010)

Mont said:


> I am moving away from running my bike at the track and closed the deal on a turbo Lightning yesterday. It's got a strong history and the guy I bought it from turns a wrench professionally. It ran 151 MPH at Ellington on a standing half mile which is faster than my bike. In the standing mile, it's a 190+ MPH truck, but I have no intention of running it that fast. It's a full on racer, 6 point roll cage, lowered, all racing parts on the chassis including the rear end, and capable of 30PSI of boost. When I started running bikes several years ago, my goal was 150. I turned a 148.7 on it in May at Ellington and figured that's close enough. This ride should do nicely and it's a sleeper until you really get close to it and check it out. It's roughly 1000 RWP, although it can push 1200 if you want to really stretch it out.


Very cool Mr Mont....Congrats!! She is amazing....ever need company, I'll be happy to fill all the tanks....seriously! Anytime....


----------



## Mont (Nov 17, 1998)

donaken said:


> Very cool Mr Mont....Congrats!! She is amazing....ever need company, I'll be happy to fill all the tanks....seriously! Anytime....


I am on the list for a private rental day out at Royal Purple in Baytown. It's a great track and all it takes is 5 cars/trucks/bikes to rent it for a whole Saturday. When they make the call, I will let you know. It runs C16. I spent 10 hours on the road yesterday dropping off the M2 at the bed fabricator in Kilgore. I can pull out out to Baytown with the Dodge though.


----------



## SharkBait >*)\\\><( (May 16, 2012)

kayak surfing with my daughter...

















































little king and ling. 1.5 miles offshore from a 9 foot malibu mini x kayak
the true meaning of 
big fish, big water, small boat


----------



## roundman (May 21, 2004)

couldnt really find a place for this without starting a thread so ill add here

*Who says Turtles can't be fun???*

https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?v=10203938207756898&set=vb.1273189611&type=2&theater


----------

